# Plastisol Pressing Problem



## lkt1954 (Nov 15, 2009)

We are in the middle of a large job and are having problems with plastisol transfers completely sticking to the shirt. There are 3 different designs going on 3 differnet tees (Gildan 2000- sports gray & black/Hanes tie dyes). The gray and tie dye's press just fine (10 seconds), the black on the other hand are pressing like crap- finally got them to press right at 30 seconds press time. Talked to our supplier twice and they have pressed the designs on black tees with no problem. We have another job - black tees, same supplier, different design-- no problems. Tried 2 different presses on first job same results- temperatures are good, pressure is good. All four designs are mainly white.

The supplier is stumped and so am I. Any thoughts?

Thanks
Larry


----------



## lkt1954 (Nov 15, 2009)

This evening I did some testing on the press temperatures- both the swing hix press & maxx clam press were set at 400 degrees and I took 6-8 readings all around the upper platen with a temperature gun- hix had a range of 381-392 degrees and the maxx press 385-395. I then did several transfers (hopefully they attached to this post), had great results on tie dye and less than desirable on the black tees. On the transfers used on the black tees there was residue left on the transfer paper and it felt sticky. During the day these transfers sit about 6' from a window refrigerated a/c unit- tonight I put them in a hot dry closet to remove any moisture this unit might be putting in them. I am at a loss here... Again any thoughts????

Thanks
Larry

ps. please excuse the explicative on the one shirt


----------



## DNeeld (Sep 8, 2010)

Too much heat would be my guess. Back off the heat and increase the dwell time.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

They are probably over-cured.


----------



## lkt1954 (Nov 15, 2009)

I need to revisit this issue again. First iff we reduce the temperature, increased the dwell time and increased the pressure. They called Friday to order more shirts and to let us know they had several (10) that the lettering/dseign were coming off. I realize washing has a large impact on how transfers last and stay on the shirt. I talked to one employee who stated her front design (flames & lettering) were all coming off and she only hand washed her shirts in dawn inside out and dried them on low heat till slightly damp.

How do I tell if this batch is over cured? We have done 1000's of transfers from this company in all shapes, sizes, colors on about every color tee shirt there is and have not had the consistant problems we are having here. I am again going to play with temperature/dwell time/pressure today to find the best combination again, but my concern is I get them pressed right and they still fall off. I do not want to do another large order here if the transfers are over cured.

One other thing I have done is wait 7 seconds to remove the backing paper from the shirt, this seems to help with the 3rd design above, but not all the time.

Any suggestions???? My first thought is reorder all the transfers with a few modifications (namely thicker lines on the flames, a couple points larger on the small fonts and the 3rd transfer above). My supplier is going to call me back on Monday and the art department and I are going to discuss what do they think I need to do to improve these transfers. So if anyone has any advise here I would appreciate it.

Thanks
Larry


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

lkt1954 said:


> How do I tell if this batch is over cured? *We have done 1000's of transfers from this company in all shapes, sizes, colors on about every color tee shirt there is and have not had the consistant problems we are having here.*


This is pretty much how you tell. You know your press is fine, you know the shirts are fine, you know the directions are correct, you haven't had problems with other transfers... so basically it is just _this _batch giving you problems.

If the transfers are undercured they will stick together, the ink will come off on the backs of the other transfers. There is no pre-test for overcuring that I know of, you just have to press them and see if they stick. Overcured transfers will be difficult to make stick and will later wash out.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Actually I ran into a similar problem today, turned the heat down to 350 and pressed for 10 seconds, perfect.


----------

